# North Florida Amateur R.C.



## equus (Sep 23, 2007)

Any news from the Open or Qual?


----------



## Canman (Jan 24, 2003)

Al Arthur won the Qual with Dog #1 - Dozer


----------



## Smackwater (Apr 5, 2004)

Full Q results


1st #1 - Dozier - Arthur
2nd #2- Dancer - Hays
3rd #9 - Molly - Marks/Carter
4th #12 - Ali - Boteze
RJ # 3 - Crook - Perry


----------



## equus (Sep 23, 2007)

congrats to al arthur for winning the qual


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Open callbacks to 4th series: 10, 14, 18, 20, 24, 28, 32, 37, 38, 39, 42, 43, 45, 46, 51, 56......16 dogs.

7 dogs left to run AM land blind Sun am.....26 were called back from land marks.

kg


----------



## equus (Sep 23, 2007)

Congratulations to Hugh And Al Arthur for Pink's Derby win. Two in a row. Great job guys, you've given us something special. Pink, that's my girl


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Heard Al Arthur won the Open ...


----------



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

Congrats to Al and Hugh Arthur and Sandhill Kennel for winning the Open, the "Q" and the Derby two weeks in a row! This weeks Open win with "Woody" (Longleaf Candlewoody) at North Florida makes five dogs that Sandhill Kennel has qualified for the National Open. Good luck at the National Open! Keep it going!

MB


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

OPEN results:

1st- 38- Longleaf Candlewoody o/Marshall Dunaway/Lyle Norwood-h- Al Arthur
2nd-43- Rockytop's Give Up The Funk o/Keith Griffith-h/ Bo Taylor
3rd-37- Carolina Black Jasmine-o/h Swinton Anderson
4th-32 AFC Hawkeye's Coast Guard o/h JEff Talley
Rjm-45-CAFC Adams Acres Nuddy Creek o/h Jerry Younglove
jams-
56,51,46,42,28,20,18,14

Amatuer results:

1st-42- FC AFC Emberain Beau Geste o/h Judy Rasmuson
2nd-36-Slam Jam Make Sure It's Broke o/h Keith Griffith
3rd-18-CAFC Adam's Acres Muddy Creek o/h Jerry Younglove
4th-15-AFC Hawkeye's Coast Guard o/h Jeff Talley
rjam-27- FC AFC Coppertop Whistlin Taps o/h Kate Simonds
jams-
51,45,24,19,14,

Derby

1st- 14- Seaside's Get the Party Started o/MIke Ballezzi h/ MIke Ough
2nd-10- Spurlake's See Ya Later Gator o/Clay JOnes h/ Mike Ough
3rd-1- Mjolnir's There and Back Again o/ Peter Mottola h/ Jerry Younglove
4th-8- Double A's Little Cowgirl o/ MIchael Jones h/ MIke Ough

Congrats to ALL!!


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats, Keith on two 2nds!

Andy


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Congratz KG!!

Aaron


----------



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

Congrats KG!!!

MB


----------



## equus (Sep 23, 2007)

Super job by Mike Ough handling Pink to her second Derby win in a row. Thanks Mike you did a great job on Pink's basics. Again thanks to Hugh, Al, Mike and Jason. What a great team.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> 2nd-43- Rockytop's Give Up The Funk o/Keith Griffith-h/ Bo Taylor


*Attaboy to our own KG!*


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats Keith It looks like you have a couple of good ones.


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Congrats to Keith on a great weekend.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Congulations KG!


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

It's been a long road back, folks. Thanks for the kudos and the kind thoughts. It was a fun weekend and made the almost 7 hour drive back last night go much faster!

I have to give total credit for both dog's finishes to Bo Taylor and Lynn Troy of Alecia Ridge Retrievers. They are two of the hardest working people in the field trial dog training business and four years after changing their focus from hunting test training to field trials, the harder work and dedication is finally paying off. Slam also jammed the Open and Kyle Broussard got Jams with BOTH of his dogs in the Amateur. 

Anyone who has spend any time at all in field trials knows how competitive this sport is. If the last few trials I have run are any indication, the competition is more fierce now that it was the last time I had a competitive dog, primarily because of the VOLUME of dogs run by pros AND some incredibly talented Amateur trainers and their dogs. Vickie Lamb and Pete Marcellus in the Open and Wes Lee and Connie Cleveland in the Amateur battled the elements (Open on Friday) and the shrinking water table (Am on Sunday) to put on quality tests that were both challenging and creative. No tricks, no gimmicks....just straightforward marking and control tests using terrain, wind, and cover....find the birds and take the casts. Both stakes were a refreshing change from some recent reports I've heard...and one I witnessed.

Anyway, thanks again for the warm wishes. I'm taking the next two weeks off, one to judge Piney Woods this weekend and the next for a stepson's medical procedure. Hope you all are as fortunate as I was to "be there at the end!" It's a RUSH!

kg


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

That's Great Keith!!!! Congratulations,,,, you've been waiting a long time.

Angie


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Keith and company!


----------



## Bobby Lindsay (Jan 10, 2004)

byounglove said:


> 4th-8- Double A's Little Cowgirl o/ MIchael Jones h/ MIke Ough


Congulations Mike & Jessie


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

K G said:


> It's been a long road back, folks. Thanks for the kudos and the kind thoughts. It was a fun weekend and made the almost 7 hour drive back last night go much faster!
> 
> I have to give total credit for both dog's finishes to Bo Taylor and Lynn Troy of Alecia Ridge Retrievers. They are two of the hardest working people in the field trial dog training business and four years after changing their focus from hunting test training to field trials, the harder work and dedication is finally paying off. Slam also jammed the Open and Kyle Broussard got Jams with BOTH of his dogs in the Amateur.
> 
> ...


 
Congratulations Keith!

I know you had a great ride home! 

Good for you!



Jeff


----------



## Charlie Ross (Sep 27, 2003)

Congratulations James on Dozer's win!!!
Congratulations Mike on Jesse's 4th


----------

